# My new toy!



## 2fastlx (Dec 26, 2012)

Picked this up Christmas Eve!  I got such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. My 3 month old a65 just became my backup.


----------



## ConradM (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 27, 2012)

2fastlx said:


> Picked this up Christmas Eve!  I got such a good deal I couldn't pass it up. My 3 month old a65 just became my backup.
> View attachment 30005



 Congrats. A nice looking rig.


----------



## cosmonaut (Dec 27, 2012)

Here's mine. The weather SUX. I haven't been able to get out any.




Main Ax, a99 and 24-70mm by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## 2fastlx (Dec 27, 2012)

cosmonaut said:


> Here's mine. The weather SUX. I haven't been able to get out any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that the Sony grip,  if so what are your thoughts on it?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2012)

That 24-70/2.8 is one sleek-looking beast!!!!! I love the understated design ethos they went with.


----------



## greenx (Dec 31, 2012)

So how are you liking the a77 so far?? I just picked one up myself 2 days ago!! Gave up the Nikon D5100 for it... Im still adjusting to Sony but so far its been great although really waiting for a time to take it out and give it a go.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jan 2, 2013)

Derrel said:


> That 24-70/2.8 is one sleek-looking beast!!!!! I love the understated design ethos they went with.



The zeiss has a nice focusing ring too. Very smooth with just the right amount of resistance.


----------

